# Stickers



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Send a note with a self-addressed stamped envelope to the brands you want stickers from. Check out their website first for the address.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

By the way, this has been asked a million times.

See this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/31714-snowboard-sticker-request.html


----------

